# Snow Time Lapse



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Dont know location, just lifted it from another site:


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Thats pretty neat.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

That's cool, there's atleast 4 lazy sob's that live there. 4 of the cars never moved


----------

